

In The Beginning Was The Command Line by Neal Stephenson (1999) - bingaman_
http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I refer you to earlier discussions/wisdom on this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=408226>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95912>

